# Memorial Day 2020



## RadishRose (May 22, 2020)

This U.S. federal holiday is observed on the *last Monday of May* to honor the men and women who have died while serving in the military. In 2020, Memorial Day will be observed on Monday, May 25. 


*Memorial Day* commemorates the men and women who *died* while in the military service of their country, particularly those who died in battle or as a result of wounds sustained in battle. In other words, the purpose of Memorial Day is to memorialize the veterans who made the *ultimate sacrifice* for their country. We spend time remembering those who lost their lives and could not come home, reflecting on their service and why we have the luxury and freedom that we enjoy today. We might consider how we can support and safeguard their grieving families and loved ones who are left behind.

*Veterans Day* is the day set aside to thank and honor ALL who served—in wartime or peacetime—regardless of whether they died or survived. Veterans Day is always observed officially on November 11, regardless of the day of the week on which it falls. Read more about Veterans Day.





*“In Flanders Fields”*

by John McCrae, May 1915


_In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
 Scarce heard amid the guns below.


We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
 In Flanders fields.


Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
 In Flanders fields._​


----------



## Devi (May 22, 2020)

Thanks for that, @RadishRose.


----------



## Gaer (May 22, 2020)

Know what?  That was a wonderfully put together tribute!  Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2020)

My father was seriously disabled in WW2.  Had his legs shot up.  Thankfully he recovered but had life-long pain and problems with his legs.  Yet, he worked all his life and never even used the VA services he could have.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2020)

*Remembering and honoring all those who made the ultimate sacrifice in service for our country.  Have a safe and enjoyable Memorial Day weekend!*

*



*​


----------



## Meanderer (May 23, 2020)

Lest We Forget.....


----------



## Lewkat (May 23, 2020)

This is no doubt one of the quietest Memorial Day weekends ever.  As it should be.  Bless them all.


----------



## oldman (May 23, 2020)

Not every year, but at least every other year, I go down to Arlington Cemetery (2 hour drive) for the service and to tour the cemetery. I have two friends buried there and I go to their grave and pay my respect. Today, is a really nice, sunny day. It would have been nice to have gone down there, but with the virus still active, I decided to bag the trip this year.

They go all-out ceremony with the wreath laying and the band. It’s quite emotional. We sometimes also go over to Quantico to walk around and visit the memorials. It’s all very moving. I especially enjoy the Marine Corps Band. There is also a really nice amphitheater.

Arlington


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 23, 2020)

_"They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them." - _Robert Laurence Binyon


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2020)




----------



## oldman (May 23, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> _"They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
> Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
> At the going down of the sun and in the morning
> We will remember them." - _Robert Laurence Binyon


This picture replicates how Arlington Cemetery looks after the “Old Guard” places all the flags. Arlington is closed this weekend due to, what else, but the virus, however, if you want to see the Cemetery and the service, I recommend to sign up early. I have seen a few Presidents at these ceremonies address the observers. Get your ticket early. It will be worth the 15 bucks. I think that’s the charge.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (May 24, 2020)

*My big brother was a Navy vet. He died in 2016. Found this picture of him, I had never seen before.  And one from his graduation from boot camp

 *


----------



## C'est Moi (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (May 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> This U.S. federal holiday is observed on the *last Monday of May* to honor the men and women who have died while serving in the military. In 2020, Memorial Day will be observed on Monday, May 25.
> 
> 
> *Memorial Day* commemorates the men and women who *died* while in the military service of their country, particularly those who died in battle or as a result of wounds sustained in battle. In other words, the purpose of Memorial Day is to memorialize the veterans who made the *ultimate sacrifice* for their country. We spend time remembering those who lost their lives and could not come home, reflecting on their service and why we have the luxury and freedom that we enjoy today. We might consider how we can support and safeguard their grieving families and loved ones who are left behind.
> ...


Thanks for posting this, RadishRose  - I didn't see your Holiday forum post before posting similar to Current Events.  I 'reported' myself and asked them to put those posts here.  I apologize.


----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Thanks for posting this, RadishRose  - I didn't see your Holiday forum post before posting similar to Current Events.  I 'reported' myself and asked them to put those posts here.  I apologize.


@Em in Ohio   Your heart was in the right place.  Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2020)

Memorial Day Bagpipes Tribute: Amazing Grace (Bagpipes)


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 25, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Memorial Day Bagpipes Tribute: Amazing Grace (Bagpipes)


It's hard to watch with tears forming in my eyes... it is so moving.


----------



## Pappy (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (May 25, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Memorial Day Bagpipes Tribute: Amazing Grace (Bagpipes)


This was just beautiful Meanderer.  Thank you.  I love bagpipes.


----------



## Lewkat (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Don M. (May 25, 2020)

I have an uncle buried at Arlington....never knew him...I was just a toddler during WWII.  I also have two old high school friends whose names are on the VietNam Memorial.  We have visited Washington 3 or 4 times, over the years, and it is a wonderful experience touring all the monuments and historical sites.  I just finished watching the wreath laying ceremony on TV....we did attend one of the "changing of the guards" ceremonies there, several years ago....very impressive.


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Thanks for posting this, RadishRose  - I didn't see your Holiday forum post before posting similar to Current Events.  I 'reported' myself and asked them to put those posts here.  I apologize.


Oh Em, no problem at all. Your thoughts are still meaningful no matter where they're placed!


----------



## RubyK (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (May 25, 2020)

I second that!


----------



## oldman (May 25, 2020)

Did you ever know that there are only 24 notes in the playing of "Taps?"


----------



## Lewkat (May 25, 2020)

Young men and women should not be burdened with having to fight a war for a couple of people who want power over the entire world.  Let the power seekers declare a duel with each other or whatever, for it is not those they demand fight in their place who will benefit in the long run.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (May 26, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Young men and women should not be burdened with having to fight a war for a couple of people who want power over the entire world.  Let the power seekers declare a duel with each other or whatever, for it is not those they demand fight in their place who will benefit in the long run.


Hi Lewkat - The idealist in me totally agrees and a much younger me said precisely the same thing.  Greed for financial gain and resources, greed for power and control, greed to impose one philosophy for the world - This is why my father considered 'greed' the greatest 'sin' of all and the reasons for wars.

I hate wars and I oppose the draft of young people - (I believe there are better ways to fill the ranks).  However, the older, less idealistic me realizes that humankind is forced to defend itself at times.  It is for those who had to fill the front lines in my defense that I mourn.  I believe wholeheartedly that I did benefit from their sacrifices.


----------



## Meanderer (May 26, 2020)

oldman said:


> Did you ever know that there are only 24 notes in the playing of "Taps?"


In the Summer of 1862...
"A Union commander, Gen. Daniel Butterfield, with the help of a brigade bugler he had summoned to his tent, composed it to replace the bugle call the U.S. Army had been using to signal the end of the day."

"The bugler, Private Oliver Willcox Norton of the 83rd Pennsylvania Regiment, used the call for the first time that night. It was soon adopted by other buglers and became very popular with the troops."

_The General also had his own personal bugle call : "Dan-Dan   But-ter-field  But-ter-field"_


----------



## oldman (May 26, 2020)

Have you ever heard of retired Marine Sergeant (ret.) , Tom Day? Tom started a group named, "Bugles Across America." Every veteran that dies is entitled to having two former service Veterans play TAPS at their funeral. For years. Taps has been played through electronic means. Tom Day set out to change that by starting the organization Bugles Across America because he felt that each Veteran was entitled to have 'live' Taps played at their funeral.

Thanks to Tom starting this organization, there are now over 7300 Buglers across all 50 states and many more overseas. Together, they have played Taps and thousand of funerals while donating hundreds of thousands of hours to honor our Veterans. 

Hoo-Rah!

Bugles Across America


----------

